# How to work with armored cable?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I ran a 240v heater to my panel and it uses armored cable. I had a hell of a time working with that stuff, and kept damaging the wire. There's got to be an easier way! Is there a special tool to use for that? I was just using a dremel and cutting off ends then twisting them off but it was very tedious.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I find the Roto-split to do the job without damaging the conductors inside.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try one of these


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

You could cut the armored cable jacket like this


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

If I do not have the tool handy (the best option) I just start the cut with tin snips and turn off whats not needed and cut off the excess.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

I like to snap it at the length i need, twist the armour a little, grab the side cutters, cut off the excess and then trim up the armour. Make sure you use anti shorts(the little red things) when you are working with armour cable.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

darren said:


> I like to snap it at the length i need, twist the armour a little, grab the side cutters, cut off the excess and then trim up the armour. Make sure you use anti shorts(the little red things) when you are working with armour cable.


X2:thumbup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

darren said:


> I like to snap it at the length i need, twist the armour a little, grab the side cutters, cut off the excess and then trim up the armour. Make sure you use anti shorts(the little red things) when you are working with armour cable.


be aware that many folks mistakenly call MC cable AC cable and the inverse. They can look identical from the outside.

AC cable has the bonding wire running through it. 18 AWG I think. MC does not have this bonding wire although there is an MC cable (manufacturers call it MCAP I believe) that has a #10 aluminum bonding wire in if the main conductors are #12.


You do not have to use the anti-short with MC cable although most guys do. Not sure why it would be required on AC and not on MC but that is how it is.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Method/s of cutting AC (Armored Cable)!*



J. V. said:


> If I do not have the tool handy (the best option) I just start the cut with tin snips and turn off whats not needed and cut off the excess.


That's the way we worked it before the Roto Split came on the market! (Shhh... But if my boss would see me do it that way, in the good ol' days, I'd sure get an earful, blaming all the shorted connections for the next ten years on my method of cutting BX) But the REAL, legal, original way is to cut with a Hacksaw, diagonally. As one of the posters showed! (No matter what):furious::no::drinkon't drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Issue of using red- Bushing with BX!*

nap (poster #8) In the last paragraph you state "You don't have to use the anti-short (Red Bushing) with it". Try to get past an inspector without using it. As a matter of fact. They come with a "Tip" to show through the box. (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!:yes::no::drink:!!!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

spark plug said:


> nap (poster #8) In the last paragraph you state "You don't have to use the anti-short (Red Bushing) with it". Try to get past an inspector without using it. As a matter of fact. They come with a "Tip" to show through the box. (No matter what) Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!:yes::no::drink:!!!


not required per code or manufacturers directions. Inspector cannot enforce it if you want to argue it.

and realize, I said that is with MC, not AC.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

spark plug said:


> That's the way we worked it before the Roto Split came on the market! (Shhh... But if my boss would see me do it that way, in the good ol' days, I'd sure get an earful, blaming all the shorted connections for the next ten years on my method of cutting BX) But the REAL, legal, original way is to cut with a Hacksaw, diagonally. As one of the posters showed! (No matter what):furious::no::drinkon't drink and Drive, Ever!!!


I never use a hacksaw on any metal cable, only FMC. The metal flex with no wires in it. I prefer the tool. But if I do not have one, then I do what I have to do.:thumbsup:


----------

